
What Facebook Knew and Tried to Hide [audio] - plg
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/11/16/podcasts/the-daily/facebook-zuckerberg-sandberg-russia-election-data.html
======
Endama
Alex Stamos (former Chief Security Officer @ FB) recently released a series of
tweets in response to the NYT article

[https://twitter.com/alexstamos/status/1063150144865136640](https://twitter.com/alexstamos/status/1063150144865136640)

~~~
sleazy_b
"The mass media was completely played by the GRU and wrote the stories they
wanted after the DNC and Podesta disclosures. You could argue that this was
much more impactful than the IRA disinfo, and there has been almost no self-
reflection by NYT/WaPo/WSJ/TV on their role."

~~~
thousandautumns
He's absolutely right. Publications like NYT, WaPo, CNN, etc. have played huge
roles in exacerbating the damage caused by Russian interference, as well as
blowing up non-Russia related stories that ended up being of little substance
but were major factors in the election, such as the Clinton email fiasco. And
there has been little to no signs of repentance from them. And I doubt there
will be.

That said, absolutely none of that absolves Facebook of anything, and to bring
it up is just deflection.

~~~
ineedasername
They fell prey to the same disinformation he knew about and failed to act on
adequately. I can't fault those news outlets for failing to catch this problem
at the time when they didn't have the knowledge Stamos did about it's true
origins and intent. And if you think those news outlets haven't done some soul
searching on the issue then, well, you haven't been reading them very closely
these past two years.

------
v_lisivka
Facebooks helps GRU a lot. Fakebook even bans users because of posting
Ukrainian poetry, mentioning certain Ukrainian politics, and so on. It's
pretty hostile to Ukrainians while favours Russians, despite the aggression.

BTW. NH admins ignore warnings about Russian gov trolls activity here too.
Fortunately, I saw that activity just few times few months ago. HN community
is very hard to manipulate.

